# 

## Lara'S

,       ,       -   .    , ,      .        (   ),       ,      (     ) 10% (    ,   ).       : 
Q=0,01  (s+   S)x (1+0,01 x D), 

Q    , ;
s           , /100 ;
S    , ;
        ,       = (s *10%);
D     (    )    %;
   ,      ? :Dezl:

----------

> ?


   ?         ,         .          ?      


>

----------


## Lara'S

> ?


,       ?          .

----------


## Abra

-  .

----------


## lalu

> ?


  /    ,                /         ?
   . ,         .   . .

----------


## Lara'S

> -  .


..              ,        ?

----------

> ?


       /,    ..,        .



> .


 .       ...........      ./100 . ...., .

----------


## Lara'S

> .       ...........      ./100 . ...., .


     ,          . ,       ,              ,     . ..           ,           ?             ,        ?

----------

> ?


.



> ?


 .      ,    .

----------


## alextu

> ,       ,       -   .    , ,      .        (   ),       ,      (     ) 10% (    ,   ).       : 
> Q=0,01  (s+   S)x (1+0,01 x D), 
> 
> Q    , ;
> s           , /100 ;
> S    , ;
>         ,       = (s *10%);
> D     (    )    %;
>    ,      ?


   -  (   ):
*Q=0,01  (s  S)x (1+0,01 x D)* ,

Q    , ;
s           , /100 ;
S    , ;
D     (    )    %;
    : *D=+2+3+...n*,  -  ,          ,       = 10%...

----------

> ,    .


       ?

----------

> ?


       .

----------

> .


                  . -        .

----------

> . -        .


          ,         .     ,      ,

----------


## 1

> ,         .


              .         . "   ,    "...     ,                / "" .      ?   ""        ,        ,    , ,  


> 


... 
     ....

----------

- ,   .   -      ,    ,             ,         ,              ,      .   ,  -     ,        ,       ,           .    ,      ,

----------

> -      ,    ,             ,


.     ?   ?


> ,


       .


> ,


    ?


> .


      ?        ?


> -     ,


  ,  ?        ?


> ,       ,           .


   ?         ?


> ,      ,


      ?                ?

----------

.        - ,     ,   ,    .     -

----------

> .


  ,   ,   " "....

----------

> ,   ,   " "....


   " "?

----------

> " "?


 (  )         / ...

----------

> (  )         / ...


   -   .     -         .       .

----------

> -


,     ,    ,        . ,  .

----------

> ,     ,    ,        . ,  .


      -   ,      ,   ,      ,   ,    ,          ,   ,      .         -    .    .

----------

> -    .    .


               ,     .  ,     ,     ,   .

----------

> ,     .  ,     ,     ,   .


  ,   ,  , ,  -   ,    ,  -   ,      .      ,   ,     ,

----------

> ,   ,     ,


  .      .    ,       -   .              .    -     ,   ,      .         ....

----------

> .      .    ,       -   .              .    -     ,   ,      .         ....


 , .     ,  ,     ,       ,       ,       ,        ,       ,  -   - .

----------


## Andyko

**,    , .    ,  ,      .      -     .         ?

----------

> **,    , .    ,  ,      .      -     .         ?


 .        ,       .      -  ,     .      .        -       -   .

----------


## Lara'S

> -  (   ):
> *Q=0,01  (s  S)x (1+0,01 x D)* ,
> 
> Q    , ;
> s           , /100 ;
> S    , ;
> D     (    )    %;
>     : *D=+2+3+...n*,  -  ,          ,       = 10%...


..     .    ,       ,     .     ,          ,            .              ,           .   ,   ?                 10% (   ),   ,      ,     ,     ? :Confused:

----------


## 3216546514651

> .        ,       .      -  ,     .      .        -       -   .


 ,       ,   " ".   ,   ,  ...

----------


## Lara'S

,              10% (   )???  :Embarrassment:

----------

:Smilie:           ,    .  .  :Embarrassment:      .

----------


## Lara'S

> ,    .  .      .


 . :yes:

----------

9    .    100%     ,-   .    ,-  ,   .    , -   ,  ,           .       . ,   .       .           ,     ,    .

----------


## Tikhvin3@yandex.ru

> -   .     -         .       .


    .      ,       ,             , -  ...(               500 ,    900 .)     .        ,     . ,.       .

----------


## Abra

-   ,   ....

----------

> **,    , .    ,  ,      .      -     .         ?


   .   ?!    .        ,               ..    ,    , ...      ,      .    ,   ,      .

----------


## Puzik

> ...........      ./100 . ...., .


, , ,     ?       -    ? 
     ,   .    .    ,  .

----------


## _0505

?
           ???

----------


## megatronsam

> 


 
    .doc

----------

, ,          (  , ..  )   -2204?

----------


## megatronsam



----------

